# Senate panel votes to make women register for draft



## Valwinz (Jul 23, 2021)

JUST IN: Senate panel votes to make women register for draft https://t.co/51QSVSwdEe pic.twitter.com/g3FlaPf42u— The Hill (@thehill) July 22, 2021


Finally, trie Equality is here at last great day for  women everywhere


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2021)

I believe they mean selective service, since... y'know... no draft going on... but thanks for playing!


----------



## djpannda (Jul 23, 2021)

oh the *Selective Service *Act. Thats good I guess ........has anyone seeing looking at the IGN coverage of Steamdeck. IM super Excited


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 23, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1418314436591374339
> 
> Finally, trie Equality is here at last great day for  women everywhere



Not fair.  Like Hillary Clinton said,  _"no one suffers in War more than women."_

I ponder if they are closing potential exemptions for possible hot conflict with China, as ridiculous as that may sound Japan has been rebuilding their military for a decade now and saber rattling against China.  We have a lot of treaty obligations to engage should China attack the sovereign nation of Taiwan or the Philippine's.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 23, 2021)

At least it's not a totally garbage source this time, but I guess it's expecting too much of Valwinz or Jimbo to actually read/understand what they're posting, before they post it.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2021)

Iunno, the headline seems pretty trash, and The Hill isn't as bad as some of their links, but they've been going downhill rapidly this year.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 29, 2021)

I hear a lot of feminist types constantly stating that they are just as good as any man. So if they are the same they can take a bullet just like the men they'll be standing next to if they are drafted into a war down the road.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 29, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I hear a lot of feminist types constantly stating that they are just as good as any man. So if they are the same they can take a bullet just like the men they'll be standing next to if they are drafted into a war down the road.



Again, as a veteran... I encourage you to eat your own feces using the largest shovel you can find before you say that to anyone who has served. Did you know: plenty of women are and have served already, and they do their jobs just fine?! Often while having to deal with men who are uncomfortable around boobs but fine with the line of fire? It's true! And selective service does not guarantee anybody a mandate to serve in their lifetime! I don't really know any women who have a problem with selective service, so... yeah, what the fluff are you ding-a-lings on about?


----------

